# Good bars in Leeds?



## Dissident Junk (Nov 3, 2006)

I am going to go out into Leeds tonight, but haven't the foggiest where to head for . . . since I haven't lived up here for awhile.

So anyone know of any good bars? Maybe a decent club?


----------



## *Miss*Sparkle* (Nov 3, 2006)

There are plenty of bars on The Calls.  Do you know where the Corn Exchange is?  The Calls is just to the right of the corn exchange.  I quite like bar norman (cool and v. busy), brb (cool and less busy) and the arts cafe (which is better if you want to have a chat and table service).  
At the other side of town you could try the North Bar and the Reliance, and go to the mint club for a bit of a dance (sorry don't have time to do directions for these as am finishing work now but I'm sure google will be your friend).

Have fun


----------



## oneflewover (Nov 3, 2006)

You will find good cask ale and variety of cliential in the Duck and Drake, then a little further out in the Palace or more in Town at Whitelocks or Scarborough Taps. But i'm guessing this is not what you're after.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hehe, Miss Sparkle, you've just named most of the places I go to. Good taste in bars, you've got


----------



## Paris Garters (Nov 8, 2006)

oops. too late to bother posting.

Which is an arse cos I'd have liked to meet you!


----------



## Spion (Nov 8, 2006)

There's quite a few of us in W Yorks, y'know. Might be getting a Bradford meet together soon too


----------



## MylesnaGopaleen (Nov 16, 2006)

*Miss*Sparkle* said:
			
		

> There are plenty of bars on The Calls.  Do you know where the Corn Exchange is?  The Calls is just to the right of the corn exchange.  I quite like bar norman (cool and v. busy), brb (cool and less busy) and the arts cafe (which is better if you want to have a chat and table service).
> At the other side of town you could try the North Bar and the Reliance, and go to the mint club for a bit of a dance (sorry don't have time to do directions for these as am finishing work now but I'm sure google will be your friend).
> 
> Have fun




Yuppie infested place is the calls


----------



## Spion (Nov 16, 2006)

MylesnaGopaleen said:
			
		

> Yuppie infested place is the calls



I think she meant Call Lane anyway, which runs down from the C Exchange.

Yuppies? You sound like you just woke up after being asleep since the 80s


----------



## MylesnaGopaleen (Nov 16, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> I think she meant Call Lane anyway, which runs down from the C Exchange.
> 
> Yuppies? You sound like you just woke up after being asleep since the 80s



Is there a new hip name for them then??


Went down call lane the other day felt like shitting on the pavement.


----------



## Spion (Nov 16, 2006)

MylesnaGopaleen said:
			
		

> Is there a new hip name for them then??.
> 
> Went down call lane the other day felt like shitting on the pavement.



What an odd reaction? Are you feeling excluded from economic activity? Does the sight of people doing alright for themselves make you angry? Just wondering, like


----------



## MylesnaGopaleen (Nov 16, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> What an odd reaction? Are you feeling excluded from economic activity? Does the sight of people doing alright for themselves make you angry? Just wondering, like




Yes it does.


----------



## Spion (Nov 16, 2006)

MylesnaGopaleen said:
			
		

> Yes it does.



Why though? It seems a very negative way to live a life


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't think Call Lane is a yuppie paradise. There's a few good bars playing mostly good music. No fighting. No vomiting on each other. A decent selection of drinks compared to the usual haunt. What's to attack here?

Would you rather it was some cess pit of empty kebab wrappers and pissy pavements? I think it you were wanting to call anywhere a yuppie street in Leeds, it'd have to be Greek Street.


----------



## MylesnaGopaleen (Nov 17, 2006)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> I don't think Call Lane is a yuppie paradise. There's a few good bars playing mostly good music. No fighting. No vomiting on each other. A decent selection of drinks compared to the usual haunt. What's to attack here?
> 
> Would you rather it was some cess pit of empty kebab wrappers and pissy pavements? I think it you were wanting to call anywhere a yuppie street in Leeds, it'd have to be Greek Street.



vomit
kabab
floppy sex down a back alley 
stilettos fights and short cotton shirts in the freezing cold

that's what a decant night out is , not some poncy chinwags and floppy haircuts.


----------



## Spion (Nov 17, 2006)

MylesnaGopaleen said:
			
		

> vomit
> kabab
> floppy sex down a back alley
> stilettos fights and short cotton shirts in the freezing cold
> ...



Brilliant! I don't know what world you come from, but it's making me laugh


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 18, 2006)

There are still some old fashioned pubs like the Pack horse and the Ship in alleys off Briggate.


----------



## oneflewover (Nov 19, 2006)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> Would you rather it was some cess pit of empty kebab wrappers and pissy pavements? I think it you were wanting to call anywhere a yuppie street in Leeds, it'd have to be Greek Street.



Whilst travelling through the town centre last night I noticed they have street urinals now.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 19, 2006)

oneflewover said:
			
		

> Whilst travelling through the town centre last night I noticed they have street urinals now.


Where?


----------



## oneflewover (Nov 19, 2006)

There where three on Boar lane between the Station and the Corn Exchange


----------



## *Miss*Sparkle* (Nov 19, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> There are still some old fashioned pubs like the Pack horse and the Ship in alleys off Briggate.



And you can't go wrong with the Angel (up the alleyway next to music zone) for its cheapness and that it's still a free house.


----------



## Bingo (Nov 24, 2006)

Went to a good one recently, Sela bar right next to North bar, blink n you'll miss it, down some steps. Very nice friendly n chilled, live jazz on thu n sat, bit pricey tho, but still...


----------



## GorillaBiscuits (Dec 15, 2006)

The Angel - best pub in the centre of leeds

(half the price of most of the bars mentioned on this thread!)


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 21, 2006)

some people have mentioned this Angel place....what is it like exactly? Is it like a Spoons or Yates? does it have character, good seating?

Does it have a merciful absence of skysports and trouble makers?

I'd like to check out somewhere really nice in the town centre.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 22, 2006)

Pete, check it out. It's well nice, especially in summer. It's got a proper pub feel. No sky sports or banging 'choons' at mega-decibel levels. Cheap, nice beer. 

It's on Briggate, down some side alley.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 22, 2006)

will do...ta for the advice


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 4, 2007)

my spiritual home is the packhorse. not the one in town, the one up past the uni. Nothing special except the people. I even lived there once

reliance is nice too


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 14, 2007)

Bit late now, but Mojo's is a great bar if you like your rock music. Small but great atmosphere. Voted best bar in Leeds for about 5 years running I believe.


----------

